# M-Edge Prodigy and Borsa Bella bag (pic-heavy)



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

My M-Edge Prodigy (synthetic leather) for K2 finally arrived a couple days ago. I was worried about it being able to fit in my 10x7 Borsa Bella bag because some people on KB with M-Edges have said that they had a hard time zipping it closed and that was a really tight fit. I didn't find that to be the case at all. The Prodigy fits perfectly! I have found that it is easiest to zip spine-side up. I can even fit the charge cord in there, too. I also love the hinge and two-corner system. The hinge keeps it secure and the corners prevent it from flapping around in the case. I plan on buying the new E-Illuminator whenever it is out, and then I'm DONE pimping out my Kindle, I swear! Here are some pics:



























(Thanks kindgirl for the awesome screensaver!)






















































Bought some rhinestones from a local arts and crafts store to jazz up the case a tiny bit.









(I've since cleaned up the excess glue.)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice  i was glad to finally see a picture of the prodigy.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute cute! Love the Rhinestones!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> very nice i was glad to finally see a picture of the prodigy.


You may want to check this out, it's a video review of the Prodigy and the Platform someone posted on the Reviews board: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-RWvkdiI0A


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> You may want to check this out, it's a video review of the Prodigy and the Platform someone posted on the Reviews board: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-RWvkdiI0A


yeah i saw that but he never folded the prodigy back. he did the platform but not the prodigy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotta love the rhinestones!    Glad to hear the Prodigy fits well into your bag, and that you're happy with it!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, it fits nicely in the Borsa Bella bag. Love the rhinestones, cute idea!


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVE the rhinestones!   The whole combo is great.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

So many creative people here and me, NOT! sigh


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe some of us could offer a service for jazzing up the covers. I bet I'm not the only one with a Bedazzler and some craft glue


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> yeah i saw that but he never folded the prodigy back. he did the platform but not the prodigy.


The platform folds back MUCH easier than the prodigy. In fact, mine feels like the platform was meant to fold back (obviously since it's made to stand up) but the prodigy isn't.

My platform fits in the Borsabella bag but the prodigy doesn't -- can't even begin to zip it.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kari said:


> My platform fits in the Borsabella bag but the prodigy doesn't -- can't even begin to zip it.


That's strange. My prodigy is synthetic leather, and it fits fine. Is yours genuine leather? Maybe it's thicker...? I can't think of any other reason one would fit and another wouldn't.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> That's strange. My prodigy is synthetic leather, and it fits fine. Is yours genuine leather? Maybe it's thicker...? I can't think of any other reason one would fit and another wouldn't.


Yes mine is genuine leather. I wonder if that's the difference or if my bag is a little smaller. It's supposed to be 10 x 7 but I haven't actually measured it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice Britt, love the personal touch you added with the rhinestones.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And my platform is a VERY tight fit in the Borsa Bella.. (my platform is ewL leather, FWIW)

LOVE the personal touch on yours!


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I have a Borsa Bella and my Prodigy shipped yesterday, good to know that it should fit no problem!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

How pretty and unique!  Love the combo.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> So many creative people here and me, NOT! sigh


I don't have a creative bone in my body.........I would have never even THOUGHT to do that, let alone be able to! Oh, well, what are ya gonna do?!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thats so very pretty


----------

